# Use="x%*"

## wuja

Pojawiło się dzisiaj coś takiego USE="X%*" i chce mi przebudować ok. 130 pakietów. Co oznaczają te procenty, bo ja jakoś %% kojarzę inaczej.   :Wink: 

/edit/ [OT] Dlaczego w tytule wpisuję USE="X%" a jest Use="x%*". Probowałem zmienić i też nie przyjmuje   :Surprised: 

----------

## msch

moze portage ci sie %% dlatego mu odbija ;P

----------

## Grosik

man emerge...

Gwiazdka  oznacza,  że  wsparcie dla X było wyłączone poprzednim razem, gdy dany pakiet  był  instalowany, a znak procenta oznacza, że opcja ta została dodana do danego pakietu od czasu jego instalacji w systemie.

----------

## wuja

Co do gwiazdki to oczywiscie wiedziałem. Zdziwiło mnie tylko, dlaczego nagle ta flaga (X) jest dodana do pakietów x11. To tak jakby wcześniej X-y nie miały wsparcia dla X11 - nie chwytam. (Oczywiście mam X-y od początku)

----------

## pawels

Mam to samo   :Confused: 

Też nie umiecha mi się rekompilowanie tych wszystkich pakietów.

Czy jest jakiś sposób by tego uniknąć  :Question: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## kfiaciarka

Można, ale po co? Przecież to nie zajmie tak strasznie długo  :Wink:  Najdłużej z tego i tak sie kompiluje xorg-server i libX11  :Wink: 

----------

## pawels

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

> Można, ale po co? Przecież to nie zajmie tak strasznie długo  Najdłużej z tego i tak sie kompiluje xorg-server i libX11 

 

Fakt

Ale mam nadzieje że takie dodanie jednego USE jak dla X.org nie powtórzy się dla np KDE czy GNOME, bo z drugiej strony szkoda czasu, prądu dla kompilacji z efektem kocowym tym samym  :Wink: 

----------

## w.tabin

Przy 

```
Emerging (1 of 42) x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-0.8-r1 to /

 * xkeyboard-config-0.8.tar.bz2 MD5 ;-) ...                                                                           [ ok ]

 * xkeyboard-config-0.8.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                        [ ok ]

 * xkeyboard-config-0.8.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                          [ ok ]

 * xkeyboard-config-0.8.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                        [ ok ]

 * xkeyboard-config-0.8.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                                                          [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking xkeyboard-config-0.8.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                      [ ok ]

 * Directory /usr/lib/X11/xkb should be

 * manually deleted/renamed/relocated before installing!

!!! ERROR: x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-0.8-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1584:   Called dyn_setup

  ebuild.sh, line 665:   Called pkg_setup

  xkeyboard-config-0.8-r1.ebuild, line 27:   Called die

!!! Manually remove /usr/lib/X11/xkb

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.
```

dostaje taki błąd. Dalej nie mogę niczego kompilować.

Co mogę z tym zrobić. 

Pozdrawiam  :Very Happy: 

EDIT

Dopisałem do /etc/portage/profile/package.providet 

```
x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-0.8

x11-misc/xkbdata-1.0.1
```

i wszystko ruszyło.

Piszę w tym samym poście - usunąłem ale dalej miałem ten sam błąd, dopiero wstawienie do tego pliku jak wyżej załatwiło problem.

----------

## wuja

 *w.tabin wrote:*   

> Przy 
> 
> ```
> ...
> 
> ...

 

To jest to. Musisz recznie usunąć /usr/lib/X11/xkb

P.S. Umnie leci już 87 pakiet (jeszcze 40)   :Smile: 

----------

## w.tabin

 *wuja wrote:*   

> Musisz recznie usunąć /usr/lib/X11/xkb
> 
> 

 

Miałeś rację usunąłem 

```
/usr/lib/X11/xkb 
```

 i dodatkowo 

```
/usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/pc
```

i ruszyło.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Rumil

Rozwiązanie jest tutaj, a tak poza tym to problem został częściowo rozwiązany, tzn. USE X pojawi się tylko przy czcionkach (trzeba zrobić synca, z resztą info o tym jest też w wątku, do którego linka podałem)

----------

## Raku

 *pawels wrote:*   

> Też nie umiecha mi się rekompilowanie tych wszystkich pakietów.
> 
> Czy jest jakiś sposób by tego uniknąć  

 

zmienić dystrybucję lub nie aktualizować?   :Cool: 

----------

## pawels

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *pawels wrote:*   Też nie umiecha mi się rekompilowanie tych wszystkich pakietów.
> 
> Czy jest jakiś sposób by tego uniknąć   
> 
> zmienić dystrybucję lub nie aktualizować?  

 

Raku:

Miałem bardziej na myśli to że jeśli dodano by nową flagę do KDE to nie trwało by to tak krótko jak w przypadku rekompilacji X   :Wink: 

A co do zmiany dystrybucji to nie ma takiej opcji. Póki co, jest to (jak dla mnie) najlepsza dystrybucja jaką posiadałem na swoim kompie. 

Aczkolwiek nie jest pozbawiona wad.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Arfrever

Radziłbym nie przebudowywać tych pakietów, bo ta flaga może zostać szybko usunięta z IUSE tych pakietów. To niezbyt udane eksperymenty rozwijaczy Gentoo  :Laughing:  .

[gentoo-dev] Ignoring/overwriting IUSE from an eclass (Jedno z archiwów listy dyskusyjnej)

(Czytać od dołu.)

Sveikinu

Arfrever

----------

## Raku

 *pawels wrote:*   

>  *Raku wrote:*    *pawels wrote:*   Też nie umiecha mi się rekompilowanie tych wszystkich pakietów.
> 
> Czy jest jakiś sposób by tego uniknąć   
> 
> zmienić dystrybucję lub nie aktualizować?   
> ...

 

ja dokładnie miałem to samo na  myśli   :Cool: 

jesteś skazany na wieczną kompilację, jeśli chcesz mieć system zawsze up2date. Też mnie to czasami irytuje (a w zasadzie - irytowało), gdy np. taki firefox musiał być rekompilowany, bo developerzy zmienili literówkę w ebuildzie i podbili numer wersji. No ale cóż: taki urok gentoo i kto się z tym nie może pogodzić, zmienia dystrybucję (jak co poniektórzy w tym wątku  :Wink: ), albo nie aktualizuje wszystkiego codziennie (czekając na poważniejsze zmiany)

----------

## kfiaciarka

Taki urok ... ja ostatnio testowałem i testuję feodre core 6 i musze wam powiedziec ze kocham gentoo za to ze wszytsko działa i za konfigurowywalnosc  :Wink: 

EDIT: a dzisiaj juz mie nie chce całego xorga rekompilować :Smile:  warto czekać czasem  :Wink: 

----------

## yaq

LOL, przeprszam za bezsensowny komentarz ale ta flaga wlasnie zniknela:D jezeli ktos przekompilowal wszystkie pakiety z X to wlasnie czeka go kolejna runda tylko ze juz bez X :Very Happy: 

----------

## BeteNoire

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

> EDIT: a dzisiaj juz mie nie chce całego xorga rekompilować warto czekać czasem 

 

Wystarczy w takich sytuacjach podać emerge --update bez --newuse.

----------

## Crenshaw

Czy to dotyczlo pakietow ktore sa w ~ czy stabilnych?

----------

## Radioaktywny

 *yaq wrote:*   

> LOL, przeprszam za bezsensowny komentarz ale ta flaga wlasnie zniknela:D jezeli ktos przekompilowal wszystkie pakiety z X to wlasnie czeka go kolejna runda tylko ze juz bez X

 

Czyli mnie    :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ale to "tylko" godzinka kompilacji.

----------

## vutives

Hmm... Przekompilowałem teraz pakiety bez flagi X i mi direct rendering się zwaliło... Mam kartę Ati 9200SE. Reinstalowałem ati-drivers. Nic w configach nie grzebałem. Co jest nie tak?

znalazłem taki błąd 

```
(EE) fglrx(0): [agp] Failed to remmap MC AGP aperture base!
```

 Co z AGP? Do tej pory było ok. Móglby kto mi wyjaśnić?

----------

## argasek

@vutives: załóż raczej nowy wątek...

----------

## vutives

Ah.. Nie, nie, nie! Głupek ze mnie. Zapomniałem o "eselect opengl set ati"... Już jest ok...

----------

## Arfrever

 *Crenshaw wrote:*   

> Czy to dotyczlo pakietow ktore sa w ~ czy stabilnych?

 

Wszystkich.

Sveikinu

Arfrever

----------

